# Quail Egg + Shell?



## Styx (Jun 8, 2012)

I picked up some quail eggs at the store while I was shopping for the tegu and I was planning to soft boil them and chop them up for him. Should I leave the shell in for him to eat, or peel it first? I thought I could feed it to him, the shell, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 8, 2012)

Leave the shell on. Not only is it an excellent source of calcium, but it provides your tegu with some enrichment as they have to work to tear into the egg. I have seen Kodo swallow just hunks of shell sometimes, so it's not going to hurt your tegu to leave it on.


----------



## DaLoaner (Jun 8, 2012)

When i feed hard boiled eggs(chicken), i always take the shell off...soo i can leave the shell on and it'd be ok??


----------

